# Condoization...a problem in your city?



## eulogy (Apr 29, 2005)

There is no distinction in Australia. 
There are different names - flats, units, apartments, but there isn't really much difference.

In any of these buildings there will be a mixture of tenants and owners living there. Some buildings will have more owner-occupied than tenants, others will be the opposite, but that just depends on the location and chance mainly.

Each block of flats/apartments has what is called a body corporate, which is responsible for maintenance etcetera. Each owner, both investors and owner-occupiers, has a share of the body corporate, and pays monthly fees called strata fees. 

Strata refers to the type of land title that exists on these buildings, where each owner actually owns the physical space in the air that is occupied by their flat. I think some countries may have a different system of ownership to this. The land title is pretty much the same as land title on the grand, except it is divided into vertical height - hence the name strata.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When I was in Manila I saw alot of condos being built both low or high-rise. In fact I saw more construction for high-rise condos than office towers. The only thing is whether there are alot people buying units or not.


----------

